# Finally a pic of my LCR



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

Finally got around to taking some pics of my LCR which has become my favorite carry piece.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## trob_205 (Nov 26, 2009)

very nice


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Good picture :smt023


----------



## harleytech (Aug 25, 2009)

Got one in .357 myself...


----------

